

Initial Thoughts on Android 2.3 from a Game Developer's Perspective - wallflower
http://www.badlogicgames.com/wordpress/?p=1315

======
rmanocha
I fail to understand why game development is constantly discussed when talking
about Android or iOS. I use my phone mostly to increase productivity (email,
news, yelp, fandango etc.) and not to play games.

The insane amount of money being made by game devs on these platforms
continues to amaze me.

~~~
erikstarck
There are two ways to use your phone-gadget-thingy: killing time or saving
time. You seem to prefer the latter.

~~~
drivebyacct2
What a false dichotomy. Is the attitude around here so poor that we have to be
100% work or else we look upon their smartphone usage? I suppose die-hard
Android VS iOS is still popular. I mean, who can't understand that playing
Brickbreaker, or GASP even Angry Birds while on a plane can be a decent way to
kill 10 mins during taxiing?

~~~
StavrosK
Tell me about it. I have to fight the urge to make snarky comments, given how
ridiculous some of the comments here are. Amazed that people like to play
games? Oh wow, god forbid people don't want to work or be productive 24/7...

~~~
rmanocha
I don't argue that games are a good way to kill some time (I play angry birds
myself every so often) - what I find incredible is that people are making as
much money as they are, selling games for these platforms. I don't know if any
other class of apps are making as much money on these devices as games are -
and that disturbs/disappoints me.

~~~
StavrosK
Games are appealing to about the widest possible audience. Everybody likes
playing games, not everybody is productive in the same way, or works in the
same way, etc.

------
scorpioxy
Very interesting additions. But, like the article mentioned, these probably
won't show up in actual devices before at least a year.

I really hope Google would try and do something about that. Getting a new $600
phone every year is not exactly something i look forward to.

